# Voluntary Refunds



## coder1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good Morning Coding World,

My practice finally realize how serious it is to refund voluntary to MCR. Although, we are setting a standard we are having problems with posting.  Our vendor is posting the adjusment EOB from the voluntary refunds as takebacks. Do MCR give a deifferent reason code for vonutary refund adjusment versus takebacks????

thanks in advance.


----------



## ajs (Nov 1, 2011)

coder1 said:


> Good Morning Coding World,
> 
> My practice finally realize how serious it is to refund voluntary to MCR. Although, we are setting a standard we are having problems with posting.  Our vendor is posting the adjusment EOB from the voluntary refunds as takebacks. Do MCR give a deifferent reason code for vonutary refund adjusment versus takebacks????
> 
> thanks in advance.



The reason should be the same whether the funds are being taken back or voluntarily refunded...so should not matter.


----------



## Kand941 (Nov 1, 2011)

A "takeback" or recoup will be reflected at the bottom of the Medicare Remittance as a "wo".


----------



## coder1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you !!


----------

